# Rufus's Rescue Story



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

First I should start by introducing myself, I am new to the forums as you can see and have been a long time dis-liker of pigeons. While working one day at the Tuesday Moring store just down from my apartment I observed some childeren playing football in front of the store. A little girl was running around with one of our shoping carts and trying to run-down her two brothers who were throwing the ball back and forth.

Other than being mildly irritated that they were using the front of the store as their play ground and nearly mowing down a few customers, I could care less just so long as they didn't enter the store to continue their game. As I set up a display for some new dishes we recieved, I heard a big commotion outside. Apparently the childeren espied a pigeon nest upon a beam that ran under the over hanging roof. They brilliantly decided to but their thinking caps on and toss their ball at the nest. 

Luckily there were no birds in the nest that they could harm with their stupidity. So I continued my work. The childeren soon left with their mother, and I was left to round up all the stray carts that littered the sidewalk. As I pushed the last cart into the others at the front of the store I heard a peculiar rustling sound. 
Under the carts I noticed a baby pigeon. Now I admit that I have always felt that pigeons are rats with wings, but intentionally going out of your way to harm any young animal is absolutely out of the question. The bird I noticed wasn't standing, but was at least capable of flapping it's wings.

Fearing that I had smashed the little one, I promptly plucked the chick up off the ground. And hastily brought him into the store. He was bleeding from a scratch at the base of the tail. He was very fortunate that was the only injury that he sustained. I placed him in a box that I had just emptied of dishes, and then called my fiance to come take the bird home...

It's been a week since then, and now I'd have to say that Rufus has definately grown on me. He is what you all refere to as a squeeker, and he dose it alot. He loves to talk, eat, and snuggle in his yellow towel after a warm bath. And he especially loves to show off his wing flapping abilities. 


So if you have any suggestions, or words of wisdom for the newly converted pigeon lover, I'd appreciate it greatly.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

HI Threasha,

Welcome to Pigeon Talk and the wonderful world of pigeons!   

Do you still have him in a box? He eats seeds on his own now? What kind of seeds are you feeding him? Do you have water available for him also? How are his poops? We always ask because they are a good indicator of his current health or lack thereof.

Others will be along to help. We can advise you on just about any questions you may have. Do you plan to keep him as a pet? Sometimes, when baby pijies bond with their humans, they are not good candidates to be released back in the "wild."

I see you are located in Arizona. Where? There are at least 3 of us located in the Mesa/Tempe area outside of Phoenix.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Thank you for picking the baby up and taking it in rather than walking away.

Quite a lovely,interesting creature you have there. 

Very different from disease infested,flying rats.
It makes such a huge difference when we are able to make a judgement based upon our own personal experience rather than the "old wives tales" that have been handed down to us. 

I'm so glad you have had this oportunity and I doubt you will ever regret it.

Do you have any specific questions?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello and Welcome to Pigeon Talk,

Thank you for rescuing the baby.

Your story is wonderful example on how a pigeon (a baby pigeon) can change one's opinions of them, and I'm sure you were meant to find this baby.

I have several pet pigeons-out of need (hand raised babies of 4 days of age-they were abandoned by their mom), they caught my heart and have now got me wrapped around their little wing feathers too.  

Please make yourself at home here, and browse the forum. You might check the resources section, in our daily forum for valuable information on keeping pet pigeons and their needs.

Please feel free to ask, if you have any questions you can't find answers for.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Welcome and thank you for sharing Rufus' story! He sounds adorable and was very lucky to be found.

Cynthia


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Hi, and Thankyou!

In regards to Rufus:
1.) Yes he is still in the box, that's all I have for him right now.
2.) When I got him, he wasn't off his hocks.... that may or may not have had anything to do with his age, but he is currently walking around quite well.
3.) He has plenty of fresh water available to him daily, however he has shown no interest in it.
4.) As for seed... We have both been working on sparking his interest in eatting on his own. 

I have been giving him Laffebers through a serenge, and have begun to soak cherrios in this food to entice him to eat on his own. It took only two feedings for him to get the hint. So I am hoping to begin introducing seed into his diet through out the coarse of the next few days.

5.) As for his droppings. At first they were a well formed green, typical pigeon poo. Then after starting him on the Laffebers because he wouldn't eat or drink on his own, he developed a golden yellow diarrea. The Urates are still white, so I am sure it was due to stress or a change in diet. Now, after I introduced the moistened cerial it has returned to green, but still watery.


any suggestions?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi threasha, and welcome to Pigeon Talk. 

Thanks for letting your sense of compassion get the better of you, and taking this little one in. You know, if you have access to a digital camera and could take pictures of the baby and the droppings, this would be of particular help for the folks here in getting a sense of your pij’s needs. In case you don’t have one, here’s a link that’ll at least give you an idea of your squeaker’s age:

http://www.speedpigeon.com/baby_racing_pigeon.htm

Hard to say what should be going on dietarily without knowing what the age of your pij is, so this will be helpful. BTW, hopefully you are moistening the Cheerios w/water as they don‘t use regular dairy milk? Anyway, they may or may not be ready for seeds and self-feeding dependant on their age.

There are some other “feedee-friendly” methods that some of our members have used that are explained/shown in these links and a link to tube feeding:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9918

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=9682

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=16235


If you can't post pics, let us know from the pictures in the link
for day to day development what age you think your Squeaker is.

Also, if you could check inside your babies mouth and make sure that it
is pink, odorless, no unusual coloration or growths and not dry in appearance.
Look forward to your next update and thanks again for helping this displaced baby.

fp


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Judging by the pics. I'd say that he is now 25 days old. And I have been soaking the cereal in warm water to soften them. He is doing wonderfully well at eatting the cerial on his own, and eagerly flaps and squeeks at the very sight of his cup and spoon. 

As for his mouth and throat they are pink. The top of his mouth however is a slightly darker shade than the rest. There are no detectable sour or odd smells either. 

Thankyou for the links they were wonderful!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SOUNDIN' GOOD, Threasha!

We will forward to more positive updates about Rufus! He sounds like quite the character!

Wish you both the BEST!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi threasha,

You are doing an excellent job.

But if I may, could you please pick up some wild bird seed or pigeon seed, as cheerios are not going to provide him the nutrition he needs. 

He needs seeds, legumes and grains to grow up healthy and strong.

Please provide a bowl of water, as he will soon be drinking on his own, you can akso soak seeds, but you need to start with fresh seeds with each serving, as it will sour in his crop if left for him an hour or more.

Try tipping his beak gently into a (a spill proof) bowl of water, not immursing the nostrils. He may just surprise you and drink on his own or he might even play in it if it is warm.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Hi threasha,

Yes, your pij is in that transitional spot moving towards self-feeding but not
fully there yet. You may still need to supplement feedings for this bird until
s/he fully gets the hang of what this "eating seed thing" is really all about.

If the parents were raising the pij in a flock situation, they would get the
advantage of seeing the other jouveniles and adults foraging and feeding and
it might go a bit quicker. It's just something you'll have to keep an eye on, and
it sounds as though you're doing a wonderful job of this as well. 

fp


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Hi Threasha, and a big welcome to the forum.

I would stop the cheerios and get a bag of Exact hand feeding formula to feed him for awhile longer with a syringe. Get a container of plain yogurt and mix about a teaspoon of that in with the formula. You can also use a probiotic called Benebac to add to the formula a couple times a day. This should get his poops looking better and be more nourishing for him too.

Keep fresh, small sized seed and water in his cage all the time and encourage him to begin self feeding by tapping the seed with your finger. It won't take long for him to get the hang of eating.

Good luck and do keep us posted on his progress. I'm really happy you have "met" him and know how sweet pigeons can be.


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Thankyou all for your wonderful feed back.

I went to the nearest pet store tody, and low and behold they had ZuPreem weaning diet. They looked exactly like Rufus's cheerios. I soaked some in water for him, and let him eat them from a small dish in his box. He was shocked at first that he was not being taken to the counter to eat as usual, but excepted the food so long as I stood by and watched his excited wing pumping, and eatting abilities. He is such a ham.

I also tried to figure out what kind of seed to get. They had plenty of seed for hookbills, and finches, but nothing for doves/Pigeons. I nearly bought a bag of canary food thinking it might be a bit more coarse and have slighty larger seed than that supplied for grass finches, but in the end decieded against it. I wasn't sure if Rufus would be able to eat the small seeds, let alone get the nutrition he needs. I know that pigeons need larger grains in their diet from all the research I've been doing, and wasn't sure if he could hack the canary food for the time being.

Also I've noticed that as he is getting more active with trying to fly, he can't streatch out his wings completely in his box unless he faces a certain direction, so I believe he is ready for a larger set-up. I have considered a cocatoo/small parrot cage, or even a rabbit cage. But again pigeons to me need a lot more room than even that. I am beginning to think that I may have to find a new home for him soon, as I can not facilitate anything larger than a 4'X3' enclosure out on my apartment balcony. And though I would have room in the apartment for a larger set-up, I am not fond of having a permenant indoor Pigeon either.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sounds like all is going well. That's wonderful news.
A 3x4 enclosure would be fine.Outside, you would need to protect him from the heat of day and shelter from cold nights. A rabbit cage would certainly work for inside as well. Make sure that any perches you put inside either are big enough for his feet.[ not too small and not too big but just right]
Look in the phone book and see if there is a feed store nearby. Often they sell pigeon feed in 5lb amounts. You will also be able to get other things you will need, grit, dishes and such. Maybe a litter pan for baths. Pigeons love to bathe.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

threasha said:


> Thankyou all for your wonderful feed back.
> 
> I went to the nearest pet store tody, and low and behold they had ZuPreem weaning diet. They looked exactly like Rufus's cheerios. I soaked some in water for him, and let him eat them from a small dish in his box. He was shocked at first that he was not being taken to the counter to eat as usual, but excepted the food so long as I stood by and watched his excited wing pumping, and eatting abilities. He is such a ham.
> 
> ...


*I think it's really up to you in terms of evaluating the bird's releasability and whether or not you would be able to provide a home. One thing to consider is how you would release this bird if you don't keep h/her. They have the best means of surviving w/the protection of flock membership. Also, which flock in your area appears safest in terms of location and food and water. You might think about contacting Kippy for some help w/this, as Kippy
has ferals around the house and might be able to help you w/your rescue if you decide to release.

fp *


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Cage sizes -- my two cents worth*

If you get a cage, go for the biggest that you can afford and steer away from round cages. Birds like to have a corner to go to and round cages don't have corners. Also get one as large in length and width as you can. There's lots of tall, skinny cages out there. Lots of cages are inappropriate for their intended occupants because they are either too small or are more decor for the buyer's house than useable space for the bird. It drives me nuts to see what stores offer for bird cages for parakeets, finchs and canarys. Way too small  . . 
Sometimes you can find cages at sales or at speciality bird stores that are inexpensive. There are also "flight" or "breeder" cages sold for the pet bird trade that are boring, usually white, but would have enough room for Rufus to stretch and enjoy himself while you decide what to do. I've picked up a couple of nice flight cages (used but very clean) at specialty pet bird stores for $10 and $15. One was actually a large cage for small animals, but perfect for our needs so check into the cages sold for the ferrets or bunnies, there might be something for him in that area.
I'm enjoying Rufus' tale


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh! that's a great idea. I can't believe that I didn't think of that myself lol.
I completely agree about the typical bird cage sizes...Way too small. I used to keep zebra finches when I lived in cali. Then I moved out here to go to school and couldn't bring my babies with me. A girl I worked with bred and raised lovebirds, so I figured it would be okay to give them to her (being that she was seemingly experienced with bird care.) However she gave their 3'X2' cage to her birds, and crammed my prized pair of Zebras with a canary and another finch inside one of those small canary type cages. 
I wish now that I hadn't done that. Because eight months after I moved to AZ both my finches died from stress, AND so did her canary.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

threasha said:


> A girl I worked with bred and raised lovebirds, so I figured it would be okay to give them to her (being that she was seemingly experienced with bird care.) However she gave their 3'X2' cage to her birds, and crammed my prized pair of Zebras with a canary and another finch inside one of those small canary type cages.
> I wish now that I hadn't done that. Because eight months after I moved to AZ both my finches died from stress, AND so did her canary.


I'm so sorry about your birds 
Sometimes breeders are much more interested in the money than in providing a good home and environment for their birds. It's a shame we can't put her in my bathroom for 8 months (it's probably less than the legal minimum size a 4X7 for a full bath  ) to experience a little cage confinement.  

How is Rufus doing? Hope things are going well with him.


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

things are great. He's figured out how to fly. And every morning he flys out of his box and on to my bed to wake me up so that I can feed him. He also enjoys flying laps around my apartment bedroom. 

At this point I know I definately don't have the money for a cage. I can barely pay my rent as it is lol. So I definately have to get rid of him now. I told my boyfriend about my decision and he is pretty sad too. I really would love to give him a good forever home as a pet. He is a very out going bird and loves people like they are his own kind... so re-hab would be great too, but I am terribly afraid that he will be too friendly toward the wrong people. 

So if there is anyone in the Pheonix area who can extend their hearts and time to my helping me and my baby I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Great to hear about Rufus, sorry to hear he may have to find other living arrangement*

Thanks for the update on Rufus. It's great to hear he's doing well  but sad to think that you wouldn't be able to keep him  . He seems like a people bird so it may be hard to have him go safely back into the wild, plus he's probably a little young still I would think. 

Did you check out rabbit hutchs as possible homes for Rufus? I think they are not too expensive when compared with what people charge for the big parrot cages. 

There is a thread in here on how to release a bird back into the wild. I don't know exactly where it is but with a little seaching you should be able to find it. 

I know there are members here from AZ that might be able to get Rufus and resettle him. Hopefully they will be over soon (on the boards) to send you some ideas and help you with Rufus. 

Whatever you do, don't let Rufus go without helping him learn a bit more about life. When you do let him fly free, make sure he's with other pigeons that look like him so he will not stand out as different. Make sure that there's some close fairly reliable food and water resources so that he will have success foraging for a living. Letting him go in a flock will help him learn to be a bird, give him some built-in safety, and give him companionship. 

Keep us posted and hang in there for awhile longer. From what I've learned from folks on this board, I'll bet help and an open door will be on its way soon


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

threasha said:


> things are great. He's figured out how to fly. And every morning he flys out of his box and on to my bed to wake me up so that I can feed him. He also enjoys flying laps around my apartment bedroom.
> 
> At this point I know I definately don't have the money for a cage. I can barely pay my rent as it is lol. So I definately have to get rid of him now. I told my boyfriend about my decision and he is pretty sad too. I really would love to give him a good forever home as a pet. He is a very out going bird and loves people like they are his own kind... so re-hab would be great too, but I am terribly afraid that he will be too friendly toward the wrong people.
> 
> *So if there is anyone in the Pheonix area who can extend their hearts and time to my helping me and my baby I would greatly appreciate it*.


Welcome to Pigeon-Talk threasha, 
I live in Mesa (Dobson & Baseline area). Although I am unable to take in another pij as a pet, I'd be happy to release the little one to our 'backyard' flock, if that's what you decide to do.

What general area of Phoenix do you live in? 

Cindy


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

threasha said:


> things are great. He's figured out how to fly. And every morning he flys out of his box and on to my bed to wake me up so that I can feed him. He also enjoys flying laps around my apartment bedroom.
> 
> At this point I know I definately don't have the money for a cage. I can barely pay my rent as it is lol. So I definately have to get rid of him now. I told my boyfriend about my decision and he is pretty sad too. I really would love to give him a good forever home as a pet. He is a very out going bird and loves people like they are his own kind... so re-hab would be great too, but I am terribly afraid that he will be too friendly toward the wrong people.
> 
> So if there is anyone in the Pheonix area who can extend their hearts and time to my helping me and my baby I would greatly appreciate it.


Hi Threasha, here's a link that might help you to determine how, when, and where to release Rufus. Hopefully, that will give you some milestones to look for in Rufus as well as deciding when he is ready to be a "big bird". I see someone from AZ has already stepped forward with a potential haven for Rufus. Good luck with your baby  . 

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=10874

Also look at post 34 and 35 in particular from this thread http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?p=190983#post190983
Sounds like good info in there to me


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

thankyou for the link, I will read it here shortly....

I would have no problems with releasing him into a "backyard flock", but again he is too people friendly, and I don't have any other birds other than him.. I am worried about throwing him out the door without a second thought. He has begun flying around my room, eatting seed, and wandering into trouble lol. So I would definately approach re-hab carefully. And would prefer to have him housed with other birds first so that he can socialize and realize that he is a bird and not human.


I live in the stunningly beautiful neighborhood around 51st ave and Northern in Glendale. And I live next to the Saguaro Rnch park--pigeon heaven, but as stated I don't have any way of 'acclimating' or 'introducing' Rufus to their rather large flocks (50+ birds)


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I live in Tempe and if you need any help let me know. 

Cindy has a great flock and a nice area if you want to release him into the wild. If you want to find a home for him I can help if you like.

They have a dove mix at Petsmart. I believe it's a 10 lbs bag at $7.99.

If you decide to keep the little guy the bigger the cage the better. I learned the hard way. I found myself building cage after cage, bigger and bigger.

I found cages and aviaries pricey so I built my own thanks to the Lowes guy.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

> * but as stated I don't have any way of 'acclimating' or 'introducing' Rufus to their rather large flocks (50+ birds)*


May I add,

Cindy keeps a pretty good eye on her back yard flock daily (food, water and anything out of the norm). I had 2 youngsters from a palm tree that fell out of their nest and Cindy introduced them to her flock. That was years ago and Annie still hangs out at Cindys.

Cindy and I live close by so Rufus can have his choice.


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

After I get him feeding better on a seed diet I will probably be in contact with either you or Cindy. At this point I know I should get rid of him.. I don't want to have to make him subject to 'making due' with what I can, or in this case can't, afford. I admit I'm pretty attatched to him lol. And its gonna be tough seeing him go ...who else will follow me around the room or land on my head while I am cleaning bird poo off my carpet??  Or wake me up every morning at 8am? But I am nearly completely convinced that he would be much happier with more room to stretch his wings than my bedroom.


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

I found a cage I think, it is an all wire 2' w X 4' L X 5' T cage. It would be perfect for him to stay in outside on my balcony so that he can acclimate to the great out doors, and quit pooing all over my room. Any thoughts??


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

I didnt finish it all yet but its weird cause i have a rescue rabit named rufus


----------



## threasha (Mar 25, 2007)

Rufus found a new home today, thankyou Cindy!! And to all who helped!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. I am glad Rufus found a new home.

Reti


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That's great news! 

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

*Rufus, big boy now and moving on!!*

Hi Threasha,
I'm so glad that you and Rufus had a great time together. Sounds like he came up roses with you  and then with finding a great forever place to live and raise family!  
Sorta like graduation   

Thanks for being there for Rufus and sharing his growing up with us. 
Hope to see you around again.


----------

